# The 11 man hunt!!!****with video***



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Really long story...make it short...a guy downwinded us and got to have the birds first...here is our hunt!

You cant touch this JIM MERTZ!!!


















THE SHOCKER









I have video...but am a bit lazy to post it im really tired...if your lucky you will get to hear an army shooting geese...its kinda cool not gonna lie.


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Why do I not see any pics of the stroker instead of shocker.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I would just like to point out Raker doesn't know how to use the pinky! You gotta stick it out for shok effect! :-? Looks like you guys had a good hunt! :beer:


----------



## dios (Aug 23, 2008)

Haa!!! theres fuzzy


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

I remember my first beer.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Blue Plate said:


> I remember my first beer.


 :lol:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Damn, when you guys said you got 20 I was like, wow that's a pretty good day, but now that I know you had 400,000 people hunting with you its not that great... That smile is mediocre at best too.

Haha just kidding!! Looks like fun guys!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Looked like fun. Been awhile since we ran that many guys...always tough.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Sweet!! Nice pics. looks like you had fun, regardless of the downwinders.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

goosebusters said:


> That smile is mediocre at best too.
> 
> !


Even putting the two of you together does not even come close. Plus you would never find me ****tt grinnning with a bare breasted bird.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

whats up with the pointing at the sky in all of your pictures?

How did Justins pup do? She handle the honks well?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

USAlx50 said:


> whats up with the pointing at the sky in all of your pictures?


I was wondering the same thing. Is there a story behind it?

The guy on the right looks less than excited to be doing it.. :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Like I said in the BP it is just a little on the gay side. Maybe they think it will be the next cool thing. :stirpot:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

My guess, the person on the left brought the beer and the guy on the right brought the money..j/k.

Nice pic and thanks for doing your part in the conservation of the big darks. It's cool to see so many out together, most likely room was made to accommodate a few extras. :beer:


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

i love how it looks like the dog is pointing as well!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> The guy on the right looks less than excited to be doing it.. :lol:


Or the guy on the far left working his cell phone.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> dblkluk said:
> 
> 
> > The guy on the right looks less than excited to be doing it.. :lol:
> ...


Prolly t-bombin Rudes daughter


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

yep, I was actually textin at that time, trying to get a lock down on the next field, lol.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Ballin! Nice hunt! sweet videos, that last one was sweet!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks like fun. Cool videos too.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice Videoing shutt, BTW thats some good footage of me in the last video :beer: Some times you just got to get aggresive with 'em lol


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yikes.. Looks like some serious muzzle blast in the second vid..


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

goosehunternd said:


> Nice Videoing shutt, BTW thats some good footage of me in the last video :beer: Some times you just got to get aggresive with 'em lol


Yeah nothing wrong with that, where you calling with one hand?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> Yeah nothing wrong with that, where you calling with one hand?


Yea I was calling with the left and flagging with the right sounds really chity with the camera 2 feet away atleast they didnt flare I guess


----------



## talkdirty2em (May 14, 2008)

yeah baby thats what team shocker is all about looks great guys like the fotage shutt. wish i was there that day props to all. that last vids going on the highlight reel for sure. ps love the comments in the last vid :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice footage


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

goosehunternd said:


> > Yeah nothing wrong with that, where you calling with one hand?
> 
> 
> Yea I was calling with the left and flagging with the right sounds really chity with the camera 2 feet away atleast they didnt flare I guess


No I was figuring that, I thought you were trying to film flag and call at the same time. Sweet looking hunt


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice clips. I hate filming into the sun.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I love the vid where six come in and none leave!!!

I started to giggle when I saw them set up at the 30 sec mark in the vid.....I am still giggling.

Great work.

Edit....

I also like the other vid in your photo album......another one where six enter and none leave.

Again Great work! :beer: :sniper:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Where's the tent and the clown car??? :wink: Good job fellas, hiding 11 guys isn't easy...


----------

